# Jael and Mary



## Scott (Dec 30, 2004)

Is anyone aware of any comparisons of Jael to Mary? The Song of Deborah includes this note: ""Most blessed of women be Jael, the wife of Heber the Kenite, most blessed of tent-dwelling women."

Mary's Magnificat includes this statement about Mary: "From now on all generations will call me blessed, for the Mighty One has done great things for me"“ holy is his name."

Anyway, I noticed the connection in that both Jael and Mary are called blessed women.

Thanks


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 30, 2004)

I might be speculating more than is warranted but if you think, many of God's enemies had their heads crushed. In Genesis 3:15 God promised that a descendant of Eve would destroy the head of the serpent. What is the connection between Jael and Mary? I can't rightly say for sure, if there is one. You could see it as a microcosm of the struggle between the woman and the serpent (or any enemy of God).


----------



## Scott (Dec 31, 2004)

Jacob: I think you are very insightful. The head crushing is a definite symbol of the destruction of Satan. I believe that Jael is at the very least an image of the Church, the woman bride of Christ, who crushes Satan under her feet. See Rom. 16.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 31, 2004)

I hope I am not bordering heterodoxy, and I am aware of the danger of emphasising story themes at the expense of doctrinal teaching, nevertheless, one could see Jael as a type of the church.


----------



## Scott (Jan 3, 2005)

I think you are right.


----------

